
Australian Internet Providers Block 4Chan, Others for Hosting Christchurch Video - chatmasta
https://www.thedailybeast.com/australian-internet-providers-block-4chan-others-for-hosting-christchurch-video?ref=home
======
Arbalest
This is significant for one very specific reason. This was not a law that was
hastily passed. This was ISPs applying blocks with no real legal threat. I
would presume the reason for this is because there is a real fear here that if
they didn't act, laws would have been brought in. This is a justified fear,
there have been a number of laws brought in over the last 10 years which have
caused a significant burden to ISP, most notably of Metadata Retention. The
latest Assistance and Access bill drives the point home. Australian
legislators are happy to push these bills through without adequate
consultation with the stakeholders who will be most affected (monetarily).

